# Bluegreen or Wyndham Resale Purchase?



## rob621 (Jul 9, 2012)

In my continued education process, I am now looking at Bluegreen as an option compared to Wyndham.  Thoughts on comparing both?  Looking for any insight.  Definately will be a resale purchase, whichever I end up going with.

Thanks,
Rob


----------



## DrBopp (Jul 9, 2012)

rob621 said:


> In my continued education process, I am now looking at Bluegreen as an option compared to Wyndham.  Thoughts on comparing both?  Looking for any insight.  Definately will be a resale purchase, whichever I end up going with.
> 
> Thanks,
> Rob



I own Wyndham and have recently looked at Bluegreen. I still think that Wyndham has more to offer in the way of variety and flexibility. Also, Wyndham has resorts in SF and DC and Bluegreen doesn't and that is important to me. I limit my exchanging activities as much as possible, so Wyndham seems better for  me.

Gordon


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 9, 2012)

I don't have a dog in this fight, but if BG has resorts where you want to go, it might make sense for lack of hassle- if no other. I've never heard of a BG 'owner's update' keeping an owner from a day's activities, or lying to owners to coax them into buying something more or a 'parking pass' holdup. Sometimes you just have to say "Enough!" to Wyndham's bullying. To me it would depend on locations and cost.

My $.02 worth and probably not worth that.

Jim


----------



## rob621 (Jul 9, 2012)

As a follow up to my original post, another question I have is does BG have an exchange program.  I know Wyndham is with RCI and there is no charge (although I am sure it is hidden in with the other MF's).

Thanks,
Rob


----------



## rrlongwell (Jul 9, 2012)

rob621 said:


> In my continued education process, I am now looking at Bluegreen as an option compared to Wyndham.  Thoughts on comparing both?  Looking for any insight.  Definately will be a resale purchase, whichever I end up going with.
> 
> Thanks,
> Rob



List your five highest priority vacation destinations and see who is there.


----------



## Rent_Share (Jul 9, 2012)

Passepartout said:


> I don't have a dog in this fight, but if BG has resorts where you want to go, it might make sense for lack of hassle- if no other. I've never heard of a BG 'owner's update' keeping an owner from a day's activities, or lying to owners to coax them into buying something more or a 'parking pass' holdup. Sometimes you just have to say "Enough!" to Wyndham's bullying. To me it would depend on locations and cost.
> 
> My $.02 worth and probably not worth that.
> 
> Jim


 

Owner need to refuse to go to these sales presentations


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 9, 2012)

rob621 said:


> As a follow up to my original post, another question I have is does BG have an exchange program.  I know Wyndham is with RCI and there is no charge (although I am sure it is hidden in with the other MF's).
> 
> Thanks,
> Rob



You can find out much through either outfit's website. Here's a rundown of BG's resorts: http://www.bluegreenonline.com/explore/resortSearch.aspx You can see they are heavily weighted in the S.E., with a few scattered elsewhere. They claim to have an internal exchange as well as affiliation with RCI. Wyndham rolls the RCI dues into the MF bill.

Jim


----------



## geekette (Jul 9, 2012)

rob621 said:


> As a follow up to my original post, another question I have is does BG have an exchange program.  I know Wyndham is with RCI and there is no charge (although I am sure it is hidden in with the other MF's).
> 
> Thanks,
> Rob



BG ownership usually "comes with" RCI membership at no extra charge.  You are of course free to use whatever exchange company will accept what you want to deposit.

The way you worded it, however, I want to make sure that you understand that BG itself does not operate as an exchange.  that is, your points chase Open Inventory vs having to trade with someone else.


----------



## Gophesjo (Jul 9, 2012)

Wyndham resort properties seem to me to be generally a bit nicer (I've stayed in multiple locations of each), but I bought Bluegreen nevertheless for two reasons:

Location, and

Lesser costs.

Wyndham has fee upon fee upon fee, and so, if I want to stay in a Wyndham property I rent from mega points owners.  Also, it seems to me that MF's are a bit less for Bluegreen properties.  While you get what you pay for, the BG properties I have stayed in have been nice enough for me.


----------



## massvacationer (Jul 9, 2012)

*The extra fees can mostly be avoided wiht Wyndham*

I'm a resale Wyndham Owner and don't find the extra fees burdensome at all.  In fact, I have owned for four years and the only extra fees that I have ever paid are some reservation fees - and I only end up having to pay those because I make and cancel so many reservations. 

And, I have never attended an owner update or had a meeting with the sales department that lasted more than five minutes.  Some Wyndham resorts, that we frequent,  don't have sales departments and I say "NO" at the others.

OP:
I think the answer is simple - you need to make your decision based on which mini-system has the resorts that you will use.


----------

